# Not exactly gunsmithing



## Chicken lights (Aug 29, 2019)

View attachment 5857View attachment 5858
This might be a slow build. But, we’ll see what happens. 

Anderson AR-15 stripped lower receiver with an Anderson lower parts kit. So far I’ve managed to get the magazine release installed. 

Basically, I’ve had about 10 minutes to devote to this so far.


----------

